# The Dance of Salome and the Beheading of St. John the Baptist



## regenmusic

I realized this morning what a powerful symbolic story this is. Being a believer, I have no doubt that it actually existed, known rulers have done much worse. I realized that Salome represents the lustful aspect of life, and the King represents power. St. John the Baptist represents the soul winning side of life, like bringing light to people, recovery to addicts and so on. The one force is killed by the other who is in service of power. It's like the story of Samson and Delilah, the same concept is at play only that St. John represents more of a force for good. It's basically saying if you're on a pink cloud of a spiritual high, don't let lust and power bring you down. 

What composers have used this theme in their music?


----------



## helenora

Strauss´opera for sure
Handel´s oratorio and Saint-Saens's opera - as for the story of Samson and Delilah


----------



## schigolch

You can also take a look at Mariotte's "Salomé":


----------



## millionrainbows

Terry Riley and Kronos.


----------



## Pugg

Nothing beats the real.......


----------



## Woodduck

Strauss had the same problem many artists have when attempting to express the contrast between good and evil. Evil comes out looking much more exciting. In this opera John is more interesting as a head on a platter.


----------



## Metairie Road

> What composers have used this theme in their music?


As to the concepts you outlined in your post I would have to think about that for a while.

As for the concept of decapitation, I would have to give a nod to Vivaldi's Oratorio 'Juditha Triumphans'.

Two interesting cases for comparison and discussion. Salome and Judith both used sex as a weapon or as a tool to manipulate a man. Salome ultimately failed, Judith succeeded.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Il_Penseroso

regenmusic said:


> What composers have used this theme in their music?


Florent Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé (1907, Ballet)

Jules Massenet: Hérodiade (1881, Opera after a novel by Gustave Flaubert)

With some variants on the original biblical story of course...


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> Florent Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé (1907, Ballet)
> 
> Jules Massenet: Hérodiade (1881, Opera after a novel by Gustave Flaubert)
> 
> With some variants on the original biblical story of course...


How can we forget this one!
Thank you.


----------

